# localhost/phpmyadmin 403 error



## concrete (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all,

New to this forum so nice to meet you all. 

I am having a very strange problem and I am hoping that someone can help with it.

When I access the phpMyAdmin page through the following URL: http://localhost/phpmyadmin/, I get a 
	
	



```
403 Forbidden Error: Forbidden  You don't have permission to access /phpmyadmin/ on this server.
```

However when I access the phpMyAdmin page through the URL: http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin/, the page loads as it should.

I am really baffled here.

Any ideas or solutions greatly welcomed.

Cheers,

Fergal


----------



## concrete (Oct 17, 2011)

Any one any suggestions?


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 18, 2011)

concrete said:
			
		

> Any one any suggestions?



In the default configuration localhost is the domain-name for 127.0.0.1. This is usually defined in /etc/hosts.

So, I would start troubleshooting by verifying whether localhost is really forward resolved to 127.0.0.1.

`# host localhost`

```
localhost has address 127.0.0.1
localhost has IPv6 address ::1
```
... and that needs to be also reversely resolved to localhost.
`# host 127.0.0.1`

```
1.0.0.127.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer localhost.
```

If on your system localhost is really 127.0.0.1, then I would carefully check the <VirtualHost> configurations of apache. Mis-configuration might be found in the main configuration file /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf, in any include file, and in any .htaccess file in the path of phpmyadmin.


----------



## fvckln_up (Jul 20, 2020)

It was my mistake somehow,, having 2 ]nginx.conf files ( /usr/local/etc/nginx.conf - /usr/local/etc/nginx/nginx.conf ) I did edit the first file, no wonder the problem still exist. But then I edit the 2nd file and everything work fine.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2020)

Remove that /usr/local/etc/nginx.conf file, it's not used and will only lead to confusion.


----------



## fvckln_up (Jul 20, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Remove that /usr/local/etc/nginx.conf file, it's not used and will only lead to confusion.


yes i did.. n
YESS i love BSD...


----------

